# My HT is shaping up. So far this is what I have



## Ray in Kingwood (Jul 16, 2009)

and I have this place to thank for my decisions....

I think I have done pretty well.

So far, its the best I have ever had...

This is what I have.....

Emotiva ERT_8.3 Reference Towers for L/R Mains
Emotiva ERM-6.3 for Center Channel
Emotiva ERD-1's, (four) for surrounds
Emotiva UPA-7 7 channel amplifier
Emotiva ERC-1 Reference CD Player
Emotiva USP-1 Stereo Preamplifier
Emotiva UMC-1 Audio-Video Processor (on its way)
OPPO BDP-83 Blu-ray Disc Player
Twin Epik Dynasty 18 inch Subwoofers
Samsung LN52A750 52 inch Series Auto Motion Plus™ 240 Hz LCD HDTV
Belkin AP41300fc12-BLKPF60 Home Theater Power Console

After I got the subs, it was like I put some Audio Miracle grow on this setup.....It just came ALIVE!

:hsd::yikes:


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Nice! I couldn't quite place my finger on it, but do you like Emotiva?


----------



## Ray in Kingwood (Jul 16, 2009)

Hmmmmmmm that obvious huh???


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No, Not at all:whistling:


----------



## Ray in Kingwood (Jul 16, 2009)

I thought I had posted a pic.....here it is...










:nerd:lddude::yikes:


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Very nice setup. 
You could build some new boxes for your speakers to match the furniture and make the speakers disappear, a minor task, i'm sure... :whistling:


----------

